# So where'd everyone go? =[



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

which ROM did the Gummy crew switch over too?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Off the top of my head, most went to AOKP or got out of romming.


----------



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

woops, I misworded my question, I was just gonna ask which ROM the Developers went to, but in my OP I was asking about the general userbase, not necessarily the devs. I guess crew was the wrong word there.

shucks, I don't really like AOKP, I guess I'll stick with Gummy till it's totally outdated...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't prefer AOKP myself, so I just stick to a CM-base ROM or something. AOKP looks nice and all, but I keep finding myself back to CM regardless of what ROM I use, even stock-based ones.. Maybe I'm spoiled by the easier customizing, not that AOKP is hard or anything.


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

I love the customization in AOKP. I've been using it ever since I started flashing ics roms

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

